# O & W Chronograph I D 3066 C



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This superb piece of kit arrived this morning from Roy, it is so good I felt compelled to write a brief review.










Dimensions

Diameter (measured across 8 to 2) 40mm, diameter including crown 43mm, height 14.5mm, lug to lug 47.5mm, lug width 20mm, crystal diameter 30mm.










Case

High quality stainless steel, no sharp edges, upper surface in a fine satin finish case side and underside polished. The back is polished and solid stainless steel (thankfully I hate this glass back nonsense!) with the O&W logo and watch number. The chronograph pushers are polished whereas the face of the crown is a fine brushed finish; in this respect I would have preferred polished to match the pushers. The crown is screw-down and sits snugly within the guards that wrap around the upper part of the crown. The bezel is the familiar O&W 12-hour GMT version with a luminous insert at 12, however unlike the M6 bezel the dots intermediate to the numbers on the bezel are not luminous, I would have preferred an M6 style bezel with the extra lume, however this is a minor issue. On the wrist the watch with its 14.5mm height sits quite high on the wrist, the drilled-through lugs (my personal preference) have only a moderate downward curve, in this respect it is a bit like wearing a Chronomat. Overall the case is very high quality and very attractive and very comfortable to wear.










Dial

Based on Royâ€™s quite harsh photographs (sorry Roy!); I was a little concerned about the dial when I ordered it. I need not have worried. The dial layout is very clear; the sub-dials do not eat the numbers (except a little nibble out of the 1 on the 10). The sub-dials are quite small compared to a lot of chronographs and do not dominate the dial, the red numbering on the subs is almost impossible to see clearly however the red â€œsplodgesâ€ (thatâ€™s what they look like to me!) are useful in that they mark key divisions on the sub-dials. The O&W logo sits in the upper-right quadrant; I would have preferred it to sit midway between the minute sub-dial edge and the day window, instead of it being slightly nearer the minute sub-dial; however this is a very minor gripe. Day and date are clear with black on white and look good in contrast to the black dial. The dial is a nice deep black, the luminous numbers, markers are hands are very bright and the colour of the lume on the dial and hands is quite well matched. The end of the minute hand just touches the minute chapter ring giving the whole dial a nice professional look. In summary; a very good, professional looking dial with good legibility.










Crystal

High clarity sapphire crystal with a bevelled edge; protrudes slightly from the bezel.

Chronograph Operation

Nice crisp operation, second hand has good visibility and a luminous end, see comments on the sub-dials in the Dial section.

Movement

ETA/Valjoux calibre 7750, not much I can say about this movement that already hasnâ€™t been said. Day and date function, hacking continuous second hand. No comments on accuracy, I havenâ€™t had the watch long enough yet. But if my previous purchases from RLT are anything to go by I expect it will be within a few seconds a day.

Bracelet

Nice satin finish, solid link, removable links have screw-in pins, fold-over clasp with plenty of scope for fine adjustment.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks good John, in fact more than good!


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Very very nice JoT


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very







congratulations.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice John, a looker and very nicely engineered from the pics.

I rather like M6's myself as well









Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you gents; I am very pleased with it


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one, John









MIKE.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Good pics, I like the caseback detail.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is a stunning watch.

Just been told it is available with a regular dive bezel too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just a quick update on time-keeping:

Average to date is -6 seconds a day


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

JoT said:


> Just a quick update on time-keeping:
> 
> Average to date is -6 seconds a day
> 
> ...


WHAT





















send it back


----------

